# Watschuhe - Welche Sohle bei welchem Untergrund?



## Der Buhnenfischer (9. August 2012)

Und nein, die SuFu hat nix brauchbares gebracht.

Mein Problem: Ich brauche Watschuhe der Größe 47-48 und ich benötige sie nicht so oft, vllt. 2-3/Monat
Hab normal Schuhgröße 47 bei einem schlanken Fuß. Liege ich da richtig mit der Größenauswahl?

Das Terrain sind drei Flüsse (Rhein/Lahn/Mosel) mit Steinpackung, Kies, Geröll, Kies und Sand und ein Baggersee mit Sandufer. Aus welchem Material sollte die Sohle sein?
Hatte bisher immer Watstiefel mit Gummisohle, das war immer eine höllischen Rutschpartie.

Ich habe mir mal die Watschuhe von DAM angesehen und zwar das Modell mit der schwarzen Gummisohle... (im übrigen ziemlich Baugleich mit einem Modell einer englischen Marke).
Das wäre für mich der goldene Mittelweg.

Oder habt ihr einen Tip für mich? Es müssen keine Simms sein, das lohnt sich für mich nicht...

Ach so, noch was am Rande: Die Hose ist eine sog. "Hüftwathose" und da ist ein "normaler" Gürtel eingeschlauft - sollte man trotzdem zusätzlich einen Watgürtel tragen?
Ich habe sowieso noch eine Bauchtasche (kuckst du hier) umgeschnallt.


----------



## Steff-Peff (10. August 2012)

*AW: Watschuhe - Welche Sohle bei welchem Untergrund?*

Hi, 

ich habe Watschuhe mit Filzsohle und Spikes. Damit bin ich 
den schnellfliessenden Bächen (Fliegenfischer) bisher gut 
beraten gewesen. Die Spikes kann man ggf auch rausdrehen/
entfernen.

Wegen der Hose kannst Du mal auf Wathose.de schauen. Die
haben allerdings tlw Lieferzeiten von 10 Tagen. Wenn es eilt, 
lieber anrufen, ob die gewünschte Hose verfügbar ist.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. August 2012)

*AW: Watschuhe - Welche Sohle bei welchem Untergrund?*

Die Hose hab ich mir ja grade gekauft, deswegen such ich ja jetzt die Schuhe dazu.
Ich weiß, etwas dumm gelaufen... Aber die Wathose hab ich durch Zufall entdeckt und bei dem Preis (und den positiven Meinungen im Internet darüber) konnte ich nicht "nein" sagen...

Auf Wathose.de war ich auch schon und habe dort die die Watschuhe "Ocean" entdeckt.

Die Sache mit der Kombisohle klingt ja einleuchtend - wenn man jetzt noch die Spikes rausdrehen kann wären das ja fast die richtigen Schuhe, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## florianparske (10. August 2012)

*AW: Watschuhe - Welche Sohle bei welchem Untergrund?*

Ich war letztens an der Weser (Steinpackungen) mit Filzsohle.
Wo ich mit Gummistiefeln mit Gummisohle zuvor wie verrückt rumgerutscht bin, war das mit Filzsohlen kein Problem mehr.
Spikes kann ich bei mir auch noch reinschrauben, habe ich bisher aber nie benötigt.

Habe den Chota Creek von Heger:
http://www.rudiheger.eu/WathosenSchuheStiefel/Watschuhe/Watschuh-Chota-Creek::2149.html

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass das Leder eines Schuhs an der Knickstelle nun nach 3 Jahren Einsatz schon gerissen ist.
Vielleicht liegt das aber auch an meiner fehlenden Pflege...

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Flyfisher1 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Watschuhe - Welche Sohle bei welchem Untergrund?*

Die Watschuhe von DAM mit der angeblich rutschfesten Gummisohle habe ich mir kürzlich gekauft, weil die DAM Watschuhe mit der Filzsohle,die hervoragend für jede Gewässerstruktur geeignet sind, für meine neue Wathose zu klein war( Füßling ist aus dickerem Neoprene als bei der Alten ). Die Watschuhe mit der Filzsohle habe ich nicht in meiner Größe bekommen, daher die Neuen, mit der " rutschfesten Gummisohle " . Beim ersten Gewässerbesuch bin ich dann auch gleich auf die Schnautze gefallen. Auf einem Untergrund auf dem ich mit den Cavasboots problemlos laufen kann. Die Dinger sind aus dem Aldi für 9,90€, als Notlösung b.z.w. Ersatz, immer im Auto. Es gibt also durchaus Gummisohlen die Rutschfest sind. Bei den DAM Boots sind sie es wohl nicht.
Zur Größe gebe ich folgenden Tipp: Da die Wathosen unterschiedliche Neoprenefüsslinge haben, ist es gut, wenn man sie anzieht und probiert welche Normalen Schuhe darauf passen. Diese Größe basst dann auch bei den Watschuhen. Faustregeln wie eine oder zwei Nummern größer als die Normalen Schuhe, passen nicht für alle Wathosen und sind zu vage.


----------



## angler1996 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Watschuhe - Welche Sohle bei welchem Untergrund?*

sorry hab ich nicht probiert, aber als Überlegung.
Wenn ich mir Deinen Verwendungszweck so anschaue
,wären da nicht ein Paar Treckingschuhe halbhoch besser, von der Sohle her? 
Muss man halt gut trocknen und fetten

Gruß A.


----------



## Lorenz (10. August 2012)

*AW: Watschuhe - Welche Sohle bei welchem Untergrund?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir Deinen Verwendungszweck so anschaue
> ,wären da nicht ein Paar Treckingschuhe halbhoch besser, von der Sohle her?
> Muss man halt gut trocknen und fetten


soso...
Könnt ihr gerne ausprobieren, wenn ihr nen altes kaputtes Paar daheim habt, aber ansonsten tät ich das lassen.  



Watschuh vs Treckingschuh 












@flyfisher1


> ...weil die DAM Watschuhe mit der Filzsohle,die *hervoragend für jede Gewässerstruktur *geeignet sind,...


Meine bisherigen Negativerfahrungen mit Filzsohle waren bei nassen lehmigen Böschungen und Schnee. Wie es z.B. bei Algen-/Schlamm-/Bakterien-/was-auch-immer-Belägen auf regelmäßig überfluteten Buhnen aussieht weiß ich nicht, da war ich mit Filz noch nicht unterwegs. Das wäre dann wohl das klassische Einsatzgebiet für Filz mit Spikes!?...|kopfkrat


----------



## Kami (10. August 2012)

*AW: Watschuhe - Welche Sohle bei welchem Untergrund?*

Spikes sind für deine Bedürfnisse unnötig und verursachen nur eine Menge Lärm unter Wasser.
Filzsohle ist tendenziell am besten (außer wie schon genannt auf Lehm), aber man hat hier immer das Problem, dass man Krankheitskeime von einem Gewässer ins andere schleppen könnte. Vibramsohlen haben diesen Nachteil nicht, sind aber minimal weniger griffig, aber auch damit wirst du bei deinen Gewässern optimalen Halt haben.
Vibram wäre für mich persönlich immer das Mittel der Wahl, die kosten dafür aber natürlich etwas mehr.

Von komischen Noname Produkten würde ich Abstand halten, sofern du dir nicht jede 1-2 Saison neue kaufen möchtest. Es gibt btw. auch Simms Filzsohlen-Watschuhe für ~90€. Und bei Gebrauchten bei Ebay macht man ebenfalls gute Schnäppchen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. August 2012)

*AW: Watschuhe - Welche Sohle bei welchem Untergrund?*

Hm, zuerst hab ich ja gedacht das die Sache mit den Filzsohlen und der Übertragung von div. Keimen hier in unseren Breitengrade nicht so schlimm ist - wie schon gesagt, ich fische im gebiet von Rhein, Lahn und Mosel, das ist bei Koblenz sowieso eine Brühe.
Dann sind mir aber die heißgeliebten Grundeln eingefallen... Schreckliche Vorstellung wenn ich vom Rhein direkt an meinen Vereinssee fahren würde und da Grundellaich einschleppe...

Also ist das jetzt mal abgeschrieben... Entweder investiere ich jetzt doch 
mehr Geld in Vibramsohlen oder rutsche mit den Gummidingern rum.

Und im Winter gehe ich nicht waten, da fahre ich mit dem Boot...


----------



## Stxkx1978 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Watschuhe - Welche Sohle bei welchem Untergrund?*

@ Asphaltmonster
welche sind es bei dir geworden?

bin auch auf der suche nach welchen für den Rhein.
würde gerne filz nehmen,allerdings hört man das die sohlen nicht so lange mitmachen.habe keine lust die ständig reparieren zu lassen.
ist die Haltbarkeit wirklich so schlecht?
welcher schuh wäre zu gebrauchen?

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## antonio (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Watschuhe - Welche Sohle bei welchem Untergrund?*



Kami schrieb:


> Spikes sind für deine Bedürfnisse unnötig und verursachen nur eine Menge Lärm unter Wasser.
> Filzsohle ist tendenziell am besten (außer wie schon genannt auf Lehm), aber man hat hier immer das Problem, dass man Krankheitskeime von einem Gewässer ins andere schleppen könnte. Vibramsohlen haben diesen Nachteil nicht, sind aber minimal weniger griffig, aber auch damit wirst du bei deinen Gewässern optimalen Halt haben.
> Vibram wäre für mich persönlich immer das Mittel der Wahl, die kosten dafür aber natürlich etwas mehr.
> 
> Von komischen Noname Produkten würde ich Abstand halten, sofern du dir nicht jede 1-2 Saison neue kaufen möchtest. Es gibt btw. auch Simms Filzsohlen-Watschuhe für ~90€. Und bei Gebrauchten bei Ebay macht man ebenfalls gute Schnäppchen.




eventuelle keime etc transportierst du mit jedem schuh, ja sogar mit deiner wathose, wenn du sie nicht nach jedem einsatz desinfizierst.

antonio


----------

